# Obámanos! y el Mock-Spanish



## ascension

Hola a todos:

Acá en EEUU se está usando bastante la frase "Obámanos." Claro que tiene que ver solamente con las elecciones norteamericanas, pero parece que hay noticias de ellas en todo el mundo. ¿Se está usando la palabra en algún otro país?


----------



## lforestier

No creo. Por curiosidad, ¿Que quiere decir Obámanos? ¿Será adictos a Obama?


----------



## ascension

lforestier said:


> No creo. Por curiosidad, ¿Que quiere decir Obámanos? ¿Será adictos a Obama?



No, se usa como un verbo. Es decir más o menos "let's go Obama."


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Por acá tampoco he escuchado "obámanos". Saludos.


----------



## xymox

En España tampoco se ha oído.


----------



## ascension

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## MrMojoRising

Opinión:

Yo tampoco he escuchado, pero apenas leí este hilo, me imaginé que era algo como Menemismo, menemista (de Menem) siempre se usa como raíz el nombre del presidente por ejemplo Kirchner para decir un sustantivo: kirchnerismo, peronismo (movimiento o ideologías de esa índole) o como adjetivo: kirchnerista, peronista.

Igual no tenemos el mismo significado que ustedes como "Let's go Obama" sino que es más educacional, posiblemente lo encuentres en libros o en algún discurso.


----------



## ascension

Qué interesante! Muchísimas gracias MrMojo.


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela no he escuchado Obámanos, pero la entiendo como los seguidores de Obama, pero es muy seguro que se comience a usar como la palabra "chavista" (seguidores de Chávez, por supuesto ).

Saludos.-


----------



## Xiroi

Quizá obamistas (en minúscula) sería lo acorde con la formación de términos similares en español, desde castrista, maoísta, stalinista, etc. Si se trata de formar un verbo lo suyo sería añadir la terminación -ear y obamear... suena un poco feo.


----------



## Slipkvayne

Al igual que en muchos paises, acá en Chile se da el término Pinochetista (seguidores de Pinochet ), pero ésta palabra Obámanos para mi sería un compuesto de Obama (obvio) y ámanos, que quizás salió de la parte latina de los electores.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aunque también podría ser un juego de palabras con la combinación de manía y Obama (los obámanos serían los que tienen una manía por Obama en el buen sentido), creo que es un juego de palabras entre Obama y vámonos.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> creo que es un juego de palabras entre Obama y vámonos.


 
Así mismo lo entendí yo y por eso quiero preguntar. ¿Se usa en todo Estados Unidos la palabra tal cual, o sólo en campañas en español dirigidas a comunidades hispanas?

Y para responder tu pregunta, no. En México no se usa y no veo por qué se habría de usar. Obama sí que está en las noticias todo el tiempo, y creo que a la mayoría nos da gusto lo que ha sucedido. Pero ahora sí que sólo se _obamanirán_ los que viven en Estados Unidos.


----------



## ascension

mirx said:


> ¿Se usa en todo Estados Unidos la palabra tal cual, o sólo en campañas en español dirigidas a comunidades hispanas?



Se ve más en campañas dirigidas a comundidades hispanas, pero ganó más atención cuando la usó Bill Richardson, el gobernador de New Mexico que es hispano y que también se reconoce en todo el país porque fue candidato en la elección primaria.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Volviendo al análisis lingüista, yo no he escuchado esa palabra. Quizá en un foro de política se use. Las personas tanto en Sonora como en el norte de California, sólo dicen Obama. 

Saludos


----------



## Servando

Tal como ya lo dijo Toño, yo también creo que es un juego de palabras entre Obama y vámonos.

No tiene nada que ver la lingüística en esto, es una palabra dicha un tanto en broma, aprovechando el momento en que todo mundo habla de Obama, pero surge y creo que se quedará solo entre hispanos de USA.

Saludos


----------



## medaly

Lamento decir que no tiene nada que ver con los hispanos en USA, más bien lo contrario. 
La palabra corresponde a algo que aquí se considera bastante ofensivo, el "mock Spanish"
Es decir apariencia de español usada por gente que de español sabe muy poco, en general con un sentido peyorativo.
Es bastante complicado explicar los mecanismos del "Mock Spanish"
Les doy algunos ejemplos de estos mecanismos, más o menos famosos.
Vamooz! (pronunciado vamuz) significa literalmente "get out of here" lo cual no se consideraría "impolite" en inglés, pero aparentemente en español no hay problema.
¡Hasta la vista, baby! (sí, esto se considera "mock Spanish" Hasta la vista aquí tiene un significado de muerte, por si no vieron la película)
¡Caca de la vaca! (eufemismo que remplaza a "bullshit", como si usar el español hiciera menos vulgar la palabra que no se quiere decir en inglés e ignora que el significado de bull no es vaca en español) 
¡fleas navidad! (literalmente, pulgas navidad, juega con fleas y feliz que suenan más o menos parecidas al oído angloparlante) El ejemplo viene de una tarjeta navideña en la que un perro nos desea felices fiestas.
¡No problemo! (significado obvio, la técnica aquí es anglificar la palabra española con una regla que obviamente ignora el uso español de la palabra problema y españoliza la palabra inglesa "problem" haciéndola masculina (el masculino es la forma preferida del mock spanish que por lo general es más común en los hombres que en las mujeres)
¡vámenos! o ¡vámanos! se suele usar como forma incorrecta del verbo ir en lugar de ¡vámonos! Y no hay manera de decirle a quien lo usa que la forma correcta es "vámonos" el asunto no consiste en tratar de hablar el español correctamente sino de burlarse del español (por eso es que lo consideran ofensivo y de ahí el termino "Mock" que significa imitación burlesca) Creo que por aquí viene lo de Obamanos y Obamos (que yo también lo he visto en comentarios en YOU TUBE por ejemplo)
Creo que el término tiene un sentido peyorativo (al menos en los ejemplos que yo he visto) que tiene el sentido de "Ganó Obama, vámonos de los EE.UU." En cierto sentido creo que critica el espíritu de inclusión que subyace a la filosofía de Obama, al tiempo que hace algo de referencia a las acusaciones de que el Presidente electo Obama (qué placer usar el título!) no es estadounidense.(y ya se sabe, para algunos (espero que no muchos) estadounidenses, la palabra extranjero, en su forma más peyorativa, es sinónimo de hispanoparlante)
También puede deberse al hecho de que un gran porcentaje de la poblacion hispana votó por Obama. (y la que no podía votar votaba de corazón, como el señor salvadoreño que trabaja en mi edificio, que cuando le dije que iba a votar por Obama me dijo "buena elección, vote por mí también")

Lo que propone Toño no me parece que sea el sentido en que se usa el término (se necesita saber bastante español para crear ese neologismo (curiosamente en los ejemplos escritos que yo he visto nadie le pone acento, por lo que sospecho que la palabreja es de manufactura angloparlante más que hispanoparlante). Pero creo que sería una buena forma de resignificar el termino peyorativo para darle un sentido positivo (yo, por ejemplo, soy obámana y a toda honra)

Sé que a los hispanoparlantes que no viven en Estados Unidos, estos ejemplos y otros pueden parecerles graciosos (a mí me lo parecen, o parecían en alguna época) pero los hispanos en Estados Unidos (latinos por elección) por lo general los consideran bastante ofensivos. (Esto realmente tiene más que ver con la política y las actitudes de los angloparlantes hacia los hispanoparlantes, por lo que supongo que más bien es una cuestión sociolinguística, y con la actitud general de la gente que usa este tipo de frases)
Hay un artículo muy bueno en internet (está en inglés) escrito por una linguista que analiza el uso de este tipo de vocablos y frases, lamentablemente le he perdido la pista (ha cambiado de servidor varias veces) pero tal vez una buena búsqueda con las palabras "mock spanish" me permita dar con él.

La cuestión es que nosotros tenemos mock language también (no siempre el inglés) Cuando yo estaba en el secundario teníamos mock latin (res non verba significa "la vaca no habla") y en algunos casos su uso tiene el mismo valor peyorativo del mock Spanish en los EE.UU. Alguien debería estudiar el fenómeno en cada país.

Disculpen si me excedí en la respuesta pero todavía me dura la fiesta de anoche (125.000 personas en un parque) y el entusiasmo de mis estudiantes de esta mañana. Chicago fue y sigue siendo una fiesta. Anda todo el mundo con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja. Gente que ni conoces te saluda por la calle con cara de complicidad (cosa que los estadounidenses no son muy dados a hacer). Mis estudiantes universitarios (lo digo porque votaron) discutieron las elecciones en español con todo entusiasmo (suelo tener que tomarles la temperatura para ver si están vivos, por lo general) como si la victoria fuera suya (que lo fue) 
Hay que ver, qué aires se respiran por aquí. Esto incluso ha superado el entusiasmo de la elección de Clinton en el 92.


----------



## alexacohen

AudKaem said:


> Acá en EEUU se está usando bastante la frase "Obámanos." Claro que tiene que ver solamente con las elecciones norteamericanas, pero parece que hay noticias de ellas en todo el mundo. ¿Se está usando la palabra en algún otro país?


 
Hola,

No creo que sea muy corriente, pero esta misma mañana la he escuchado varias veces en la radio del coche cuando venía a trabajar.

Como he sintonizado tres emisoras, creo poder decirte que en España (Galicia) ya hay una buena cantidad de personas que conocen la palabra.



medaly said:


> La palabra corresponde a algo que aquí se considera bastante ofensivo, el "mock Spanish"


Bueno, no tengo ni idea de cómo considera un hispanohablante en los US el mock Spanish. Probablemente de la misma forma que un estadounidense consideraría el _pitinglish._


> Es decir apariencia de español usada por gente que de español sabe muy poco, en general con un sentido peyorativo.
> Es bastante complicado explicar los mecanismos del "Mock Spanish"


No creo que sea tan complicado. Aquí en España hacemos lo mismo con el inglés (hablando en pitinglish), con el francés (el franchute), el chino (chinés)... yo qué sé, el árabe... 

Un ejemplo de pitinglish: "hey, vamos a darle al drinking a la estéishon de la corner ou yeah".


----------



## lforestier

medaly said:


> Lamento decir que no tiene nada que ver con los hispanos en USA, más bien lo contrario.
> La palabra corresponde a algo que aquí se considera bastante ofensivo, el "mock Spanish"
> Vamooz! (pronunciado vamuz) significa literalmente "get out of here" lo cual no se consideraría "impolite" en inglés, pero aparentemente en español no hay problema.


 La palabra "Vamoose" lo usaban los "buckeroos" del Viejo Oeste. No era en sentido peyorativo sino que adoptaron las palabras que se usaba en la región.


----------



## medaly

alexacohen said:


> Hola,
> 
> Bueno, no tengo ni idea de cómo considera un hispanohablante en los US el mock Spanish. Probablemente de la misma forma que un estadounidense consideraría el _pitinglish._
> 
> No creo que sea tan complicado. Aquí en España hacemos lo mismo con el inglés (hablando en pitinglish), con el francés (el franchute), el chino (chinés)... yo qué sé, el árabe...
> 
> Un ejemplo de pitinglish: "hey, vamos a darle al drinking a la estéishon de la corner ou yeah".


 
Como dije, el mock-lo que sea, no es algo exclusivo de Estados Unidos. Sin embargo, la gran diferencia es que en España los angloparlantes no son necesariamente los que levantan las cosechas, ni son considerados ciudadanos de segunda. Este tipo de cosas se considera aquí una forma encubierta de racismo. 
Curiosamente, el mock yiddish raramente es considerado como forma de antisemitismo, que podría serlo y de alguna manera lo ha sido en algunos lugares en algunos momentos, probablemente porque no existe, al menos por este país un movimiento judeófobo importante. Incluso cuando funciona realmente por los mísmos mecanismos del mock spanish. Sé, sin embargo que molesta en otros países a miembros de la comunidad judia.
Tampoco se considera racismo el mock french, que también existe aquí, pero habría que preguntarse qué opinan del mismo en Quebec, donde sí hay fricción entre angloparlantes y francoparlantes.
Supongo que depende de quién lo usa y cómo. Por lo que he visto aquí, realmente se usa con la peor de las leches. 
Por otra parte, tengo que decir que a mí me resbala, pero yo no crecí en este país y por lo tanto, y por muchas otras razones, no tengo la experiencia de otros hispanohablantes aquí. Como dije a los que no hemos crecido con el estigma del español esas cosas nos resultan un poco patéticas pero no nos molestan tanto. Eso no quiere decir que no pueda reconocer que esta gente lo considera ofensivo. Tengo clases de hispanohablantes donde estas cosas se suelen comentar.
Hay varios estudios realizados sobre este fenómeno en antropología y en lingüistica (ninguna de las dos cosas son realmente especialidades mías) por lo que si te interesa puedo volver a encontrar el artículo en particular (aunque una buena búsqueda en google te va a dirigir a ellos).


----------



## medaly

lforestier said:


> La palabra "Vamoose" lo usaban los "buckeroos" del Viejo Oeste. No era en sentido peyorativo sino que adoptaron las palabras que se usaba en la región.


 
Bueno, Hill en su artículo distingue el mock spanish de otros modos de apropiación o uso del español. El cowboy spanish es uno de esos. Sin embargo el vamoose ha pasado a formar parte del repertorio del mock spanish. Digamos que dudo que muchachos prepotentes de la clase media/media-alta estadounidense puedan considerarse buckeroos. Esta clase es la que primordialmente usa el mock spanish. 

Pregunta, los ejemplos que detectan de Obamanos se usan como verbo o como adjetivo?
En los casos que yo he visto, el uso primordial era el exhortativo. Es decir con el significado de "sálvese quien pueda"

Es posible (espero) que se de, por parte de la comunidad hispánica una resignificación que quite al término el tono peyorativo que yo le detecto. En ese caso se usaría como adjetivo. Los obámanos, o como yo la usé en mi mensaje ("yo soy obámana.)


----------



## medaly

AudKaem said:


> Se ve más en campañas dirigidas a comundidades hispanas, pero ganó más atención cuando la usó Bill Richardson, el gobernador de New Mexico que es hispano y que también se reconoce en todo el país porque fue candidato en la elección primaria.


 
Estás seguro de que lo que dijo Richardson no fue Obámonos? Es que Richardson habla el español con toda fluidez y dudosamente cambiaría la forma verbal. 
Suponiendo que lo haya usado como verbo y no como adjetivo, en cuyo caso la cosa cambia, en mi opinión. Recuerdas el contexto en el que usó la palabra (el contexto en estos casos es lo más importante)


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Aqui al menos no se ha escuchado aunque si hubo una especie de Obamania, despues de leer todos los post no considero el glock spanish como una ofensa o alguna discriminacion racial ya que como muchos dijieron hay glocks en latin y en paises de habla hispana tambien hay en ingles, creo que es un fenomeno cultural mundial.


----------



## alexacohen

medaly said:


> Sin embargo, la gran diferencia es que en España los angloparlantes no son necesariamente los que levantan las cosechas, ni son considerados ciudadanos de segunda. Este tipo de cosas se considera aquí una forma encubierta de racismo.


 
Cuando yo vivía en UK había un montón de series de TV llenas de personajes inmigrantes intentando aprender inglés. Desde luego que eran caricaturas de lo que sería un español, un portugués o un egipcio.

El mock Spanish, mock Hebrew, mock Italian, mock whatever que hablaban estos personajes hacía que el personal se desternillase de risa.

Pero los españolitos de a pie que vivíamos allí también nos reíamos con la caricatura.

Lo de _levantar las cosechas_ prefiero no comentarlo.

Volviendo a la pregunta original: entendí que _obámanos_ quería decir _obamaníacos_, admiradores de Obama.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ToñoTorreón said:


> Aunque también podría ser un juego de palabras con la combinación de manía y Obama (los obámanos serían los que tienen una manía por Obama en el buen sentido), creo que es un juego de palabras entre Obama y vámonos.



Así lo entiendo, como melómanos o pirómanos, por no mencionar a los adictos a otras aficiones.   

Pero mi primersa noticia de esta palabra ha sido en este hilo.


----------



## miguel64086

Yo estoy en *desacuerdo* con todos ustedes

Yo creo que Obámanos tiene que ver con "let´s go Obama" en cierto grado de mock-spanish.
Piensen en Obama + vámonos = Obámanos....
más como chiste pero efectivo como eslogan politiquero.

Yo vivo en el centro de Estados Unidos, the midwest, y te diré que no he escuchado ése término por estos lares.... debe ser que la comunidad latina no es tan grande por aquí.


----------



## Xiroi

Si es mock spanish, puede que sea es el razonamiento, pero un razonamiento nada español en lo lingüístico. Para un nativo de español no es natural a identificar vámonos con obámanos debido a ese cambio de vocal que difiere entre Obam*a* y vám*o*nos y que en español es fundamental. 

Vámonos + Obama se convertiría en Obám*o*nos o quizá Obavámonos pero nunca Obámanos porque la terminación mano viene de manía y un nativo sabe esas cosas.


----------



## miguel64086

Xiroi said:


> Si es mock spanish, puede que sea es el razonamiento, pero un razonamiento nada español en lo lingüístico. Para un nativo de español no es natural a identificar vámonos con obámanos debido a ese cambio de vocal que difiere entre Obam*a* y vám*o*nos y que en español es fundamental.
> 
> Vámonos + Obama para se convertiría en Obám*o*nos o quizá Obavámonos pero nunca Obámanos porque la terminación mano viene de manía y un nativo sabe esas cosas.



tienes razón... pero recuerda que quien acuñó el término me parece que no era un nativo hispanoparlante


----------



## Cabeza tuna

El gobernador que dijo la frase al parecer si es nativo en español e ingles, por lo cual es extraño


----------



## Xiroi

miguel64086 said:


> tienes razón... pero recuerda que quien acuñó el término me parece que no era un nativo hispanoparlante


Efectivamente, lo cual demuestra que si su objetivo es ofender el tiro le sale por la culata porque sólo logra poner en evidencia su ignoracia y su nulo oído para otros idiomas. Hasta para insultar hay que tener unos conocimientos mínimos si uno no quiere hacer el ridículo.


Cabeza tuna said:


> El gobernador que dijo la frase al parecer si es nativo en español e ingles, por lo cual es extraño


 Pues que explique lo que quiso decir y habrá que ver si es nativo de español o de spanglish.


----------



## ivanovic77

Si el término se refiriese a los que padecen "Obamamanía", sería "Obamamaníacos", no "Obámanos". Viniendo de Estados Unidos, donde el español coloquial está totalmente pervertido (y no sólo por los angloparlantes, sino por los mismos hispanoparlantes) puede ser cualquier cosa, pero es más probable que se trate del juego de palabras con el "vámanos" y el "Obama", como ya se ha dicho. 

_Edito: Después de una sencilla búsqueda en Google, se puede ver en los primeros enlaces que la expresión fue acuñada por el Gobernador de Nuevo Mexico y significa "Vámonos" o "Let's go", en un sentido favorable a Obama, como diciendo "Let's go with Obama"._


----------



## Lusitania

En Portugal Socratinamos, algunos/as...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ivanovic77 said:


> Si el término se refiriese a los que padecen "Obamamanía", sería "Obamamaníacos", no "Obámanos". ...
> _._



Sin embargo se dice 'cocainómanos' y no 'cocainomaníacos' y 
'melómanos' y no 'melomaníacos'.
Maníacos se utiliza para los que sufren manías, en su acepción de enfermedad.
Para los que tienen una adicción, una afición desmedida o muy grande, que sería el caso de los Obámanos.
Sin perjuicio de que sea otro el uso que se le da a la palabra en cuestión en los U.S.A., sea o no 'mock-spanish'.


----------



## ernest_

*Vámonos* no es lo mismo que *vamos*.
En el primer caso, se trata de la forma reflexiva *irse* (_to go away, to leave_), mientras que en el segundo es el verbo *ir* (_to go_). Normalmente, cuando se pretende dar ánimos se usa *vamos*, y no *vámonos*.


----------



## danielfranco

"Let's _vámonos_!," says little Dora the Explorer (pronounced "explorah").
Ergo, "Obámonos!"

Surely Richarson is a fan of Dora and Diego. And the monkey, too.

But, look, I haven't heard that phrase yet. Maybe it's because Texas is a red state, so people are still a bit sore to've be handed their political bahookies, ya know?
D


----------



## tlumic

AudKaem said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Acá en EEUU se está usando bastante la frase "Obámanos." Claro que tiene que ver solamente con las elecciones norteamericanas, pero parece que hay noticias de ellas en todo el mundo. ¿Se está usando la palabra en algún otro país?


 

Je,je, yo sí he escuchado esa palabra, "obámonos" o "obámanos", esto no sé. Pero soy checo de la República Checa y la palabra escuché hace tiempo en nuestra radio, fue en un programa sobre las elecciones y los "funs" de Obama de las regiones de sur de EE.UU. ... ...


----------



## Orreaga

Como residente de Nuevo México, el estado en donde (según se dice) se originó esta expresión, yo puedo asegurarles que "Obámanos" no es nada más que una combinación de "Obama + vámonos", un juego de palabras que los que hablan español "un poquito" pueden entender.  Los hispanos de Nuevo México en su mayoría no cuentan entre los recién llegados, al contrario, son de familias residentes en N.M. desde tiempos de la conquista, y los que dominan el español hablan una variedad bastante arcaica y llena de anglicismos, una tradición oral (muchos no pueden leer ni escribir el español).  Los nativos del inglés (muchos hispanos entre ellos) suelen usar algunas expresiones del español de vez en cuando (saben lo que quiere decir "vámonos"), y como ustedes deben saber, en inglés no tenemos las vocales tan puras como en el idioma de Cervantes, hablamos (algunos de nosotros) el inglés tanto como el español con vocales bastante flojas, así que no se distingue tanto entre "Obám*o*nos" y "Obám*a*nos".

Aquí hay una foto de un muro pintado con este eslogan en la ciudad de Española, Nuevo México.  Yo he visto muchas pancartas (?--yard signs) con esta palabra inventada en mi barrio de la ciudad principal del estado, Albuquerque, la expresión siempre tiene un sentido positivo que apoya al Sr. Obama y que expresa también una solidaridad con la comunidad hispana, porque vivimos aquí en una sociedad multicultural y mezclada, tenemos el inglés y el español como lenguas oficiales, aunque no siempre emlpeamos esas lenguas con las normas más estrictas.

Saludos,
Orreaga


----------



## Mirlo

Para mi desde el principio supe que significaba "Let's go with Obama" aunque tengamos libertad de expresión en los Estados Unidos, tendemos a hacer lo que es politicamente correcto y por eso sé que no lo utilizaban como un insulto "abiertamente". 

Saludos,


----------



## Orreaga

Esta "hibridización" de palabras que hacemos los angloparlantes es muy común, por ejemplo al gobernador Schwarzenegger de California le decimos "governator" (governor/terminator), con algunas parejas de la cultura popular combinamos los nombres, como "Brangelina" (Brad Pitt/Angelina Jolie), etc., etc.

Encontré otro juego de palabras usando el apellido "Obama" que algunos de ustedes puedan llamar "mock French" aquí, una pegatina de parachoques que dice "Geauxbama", usando la ortografía francesa (pero incorrectamente) para decir "Gobama".  Tal vez es una mala costumbre.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Obamanos es lo que puede llamar Tex-Mex o es realmente Mock-Spanish?
Eso, si Tex-Mex es, como he leído, una forma de hablar, como 'savvy'? por ¿sabe usted? o ¿entendido?
Mi pregunta se refiere a la alternativa Tex-Mex o Mock-Spanish, no a 'savvy' que es sólo un ejemplo.


----------



## lforestier

No es Tex-Mex. Es una palabra inventada. En Tex-Mex, *Obama* es *Obama* y *vamonos* es *vamonos*.


----------



## dinio

Another Obama-related Mock phrase, this time in English:

"Let's 'Barack' the vote!" 

= "let's ROCK the vote":  "to rock something" means to stimulate something with positive energy and enthusiam"


----------

